# Eye Area Glossary



## Lorsss (May 11, 2020)

EYE COLOR​
*Eye laser: ## under construction, we are collecting sources ##*

EYE SHAPE​
*PFL*, Palpebral fissure length: the horizontal length of the eye

*Eye canthuses:* The corners of the eye where upper and lower eyelid meet

*Medial Canthus:* The inner canthus of the eye. An attractive medial canthus is long and tilted downward


Spoiler












*Canthal tilt:* Orientation of the line which intersects medial ant lateral canthus.


Spoiler











*PCT:* Short for positive canthal Tilt

*NCT:* Short for Negative Canthal tilt

*Canthoplasty*: Any of several procedures for changing the configuration or position of the lateral canthus *[1]*

*Canthopexy: *A surgical procedure designed to tighten the lower eyelid by shortening supporting structures at the lateral canthus *[2]*

*Eyelid retraction*: an eyelid condition in which sclera is visible above or below the iris


Spoiler: eyelid retraction











*Ptosis*: a medical condition in which the upper eyelid is droppy. It causes a "tired" eye expression. ptosis can also be caused by a number of different things, such as disease that impairs the nerves, diabetes, injury, tumors, inflammation, or aneurysms. Congenital ptosis may be caused by a problem with nerve innervation or a weak muscle. *[3]*



LOWER EYE AREA​
*lower orbital rim*: the bone right below the eyeball

*negative orbital vector:* term used by dr. Yaremchuck to describe a recessed lower infraorbital rim bone *[1]*


Spoiler











*Under eye support:* A term originated in PSL community. it refers to the prominence of the lower orbital rim. An eye are with* bad "under eye support*" usually has an oblique fold originating from the medial canthus. This fold is usually called *tear through.*
​


Spoiler














*Sunken area under the eyes: *The term used by plastic surgeons to refer to bad under eye support

*Infraorbital rim implants: *cosmetic implants inserted under the eye for the purpose of improving under eye support. They are usually combined with canthoplasty to turn "Prey eyes" into "Hunter eyes"


Spoiler











*Lower Blepharoplasty*: Another surgery aimed to reduce signs of aging: it removes under eye bags but it may cause a sunken area under the eyes

*Eye bags*: swollen bags under the eye, often associated with aging. Cosmetic doctors often recommend fixing them through a lower blepharoplasty.
UPPER EYE AREA​
*Low set eyebrows vs high-set eyebrows*


Spoiler











*Upper Eyelid exposure:* A term originated in PSL community. It refers to upper eyelids which are partially or completely exposed. this flaw is fixable with fillers.


Spoiler











*UEE:* Short for upper Eyelid Exposure

*Hooded eyes:* Eyes with no Upper eyelid Exposure. Upper eyelids are hooded in the sense that they are covered by brow skin.

*Sunken upper eyelid*: The medical term for "Upper eyelid exposure" *[1]*

*Monolid:* East asian eyes. there is a specific surgery to let asians achieve caucasian eyes.

*Upper Blepharoplasty*: During the aging process some lose upper eyelid fat, thus increase their UEE, meanwhile other people get more hooded eyes because brow skin becomes very loose and saggy. Upper blepharoplasty is a surgery which aims to reduce excessive eye hooding, however it has been argued that upper blepharoplasy is unnecessary because hooded eyes usually look good

OVERALL LOOKS​*Prey Eyes:* unattractive eyes which have most of the flaws I listed above


Spoiler














*Hunter eyes:* attractive eyes which have most of the qualities I listed above


Spoiler

















*Orbital Decompression:* A surgery aimed to fix prominent eyes


Spoiler











*Fox Eye surgery: *also called "cat eye surgery", this is not a specific surgerical procedure, but the way some surgeons advertise their oculoplastic surgeries. Most of the times "fox eye surgery is just a facelift


SEE ALSO

Masculine eyes vs Prey eyes​


----------



## needsolution (May 11, 2020)

Stick it but change example for hunter eyes and use something decent, his eyes look like shit.


----------



## Lorsss (May 11, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Stick it but change example for hunter eyes and use something decent, his eyes look like shit.


post some examples of hunter eyes


----------



## needsolution (May 11, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> post some examples of hunter eyes


----------



## Elias (May 11, 2020)

That orbital decompression result is insane
2 psl increase


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (May 11, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> post some examples of hunter eyes


----------



## Elias (May 11, 2020)

Love how you use your own photos to show examples for the failos...


----------



## Lorsss (May 11, 2020)

Elias said:


> Love how you use your own photos to show examples for the failos...





*THE POWER OF MOGGING*


----------



## Elias (May 11, 2020)

Lorsss said:


>


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexanderr (May 11, 2020)

Brightocular shouldn't be on the list, it's retarded and incredibly dangerous. You'll most likely end up with some permanent damage after that shitty procedure.


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 12, 2020)

I need stroma/eyecos and infraorbital implants


----------



## Darkstrand (May 12, 2020)

How about custom painted lenses for eyecolour ?


----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> How about custom painted lenses for eyecolour ?


never heard about that


----------



## italian2001 (May 13, 2020)

permanent contact lenses like brightocular are very risky
furthermore "Yeux Clair" in mexico is better than Eyecos in Spain
It looks like Eyecos have better results but actually they fraud their results
I discussed this topic in facebook and people say Yeux clair clinic is way better than Eyecos


----------



## CristianT (May 15, 2020)

can high cheek implants produce the same results as *Infraorbital rim implants?*


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (May 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> EYE COLOR​
> *New Eyes laser by EYECOS**:* A laser procedure by a Spanish clinic able to change eye color permanently
> 
> *STROMA MEDICAL:* Another laser procedure to change eye color. It's under clinical trials and not commercially avaiable yet
> ...



Thank the Celtic gods for my good eye area, ded sers


----------



## Lorsss (May 15, 2020)

CristianT said:


> can high cheek implants produce the same results as *Infraorbital rim implants?*
> View attachment 407959


this picture shows a combination of zygomatic implants and infroarbital rim implants


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (May 16, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *THE POWER OF MOGGING*



What fucking shit did I just watch??


----------



## prgfromnl (May 16, 2020)

is the first guys eye area ideal? I have that one pretty much


----------



## Ada Mustang (May 29, 2020)

*Lorsss
Cringewrestler*


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 29, 2020)

How can we tell if we need orbital decompression or not ?
And is there anyway this surgery could be harmful to ones SMV ?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 30, 2020)

Has there been any confirmed cases of botched laser eye color therapy ?


----------



## Lars2210 (May 30, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> How can we tell if we need orbital decompression or not ?
> And is there anyway this surgery could be harmful to ones SMV ?


Orbital vectoooooooooor


----------



## Darkstrand (Jun 5, 2020)

itisogre said:


> Has there been any confirmed cases of botched laser eye color therapy ?


Several, Stroma had few discrepancies in the early testing stages, they changed their procedures but most already existing Eye Laser therapies still use the exact procedure Stroma had several cases of high eye pressure with


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *THE POWER OF MOGGING*



WTF at this forward growth and midface moooog


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 18, 2020)

difference canthopexy / canthoplasty:

https://looksmax.org/threads/lateral-canthopexy-vs-canthoplasty.245049/
explanation of lower eyelid retraction surgery:

https://looksmax.org/threads/lower-...-used-to-describe-around-21-surgeries.250260/
ideal pfl:

https://looksmax.org/threads/ideal-pfl-according-to-science.230487/


orbital decompression:

https://looksmax.org/threads/eye-prominence-how-to-get-deep-set-eyes.155233/
books about eye aesthetics:

https://looksmax.org/threads/its-time-to-put-eye-research-on-another-level.247917/


images:


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 18, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> difference canthopexy / canthoplasty:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/lateral-canthopexy-vs-canthoplasty.245049/
> explanation of lower eyelid retraction surgery:
> ...


interesting. I will update the thread


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Dec 18, 2020)

Forgot IPD


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 18, 2020)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Forgot IPD


*𝘽𝘽𝘾*


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Dec 18, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> *𝘽𝘽𝘾*


Great post, retard


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Dec 18, 2020)

_


JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:



Great post, retard

Click to expand...

_*BBC*


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Dec 20, 2020)

.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Dec 20, 2020)

btw add vectors


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 2, 2021)

SadnessWYJ said:


> btw add vectors


please link a good post about orbital vectors, I will copypaste it in this thread


----------



## gamma (May 21, 2022)

What's the difference between IPD and ES ratio?


----------



## Racky (May 21, 2022)

gamma said:


> What's the difference between IPD and ES ratio?


IPD is the distance between your pupils.
ES Ratio is a ratio of how separated your eyes are in relation to how wide(in terms of bizygomatic width) your face is.
IPD does not take into account the width of your face. Two people could have the exact same IPD but one looks like an hammerhead shark while the other looks like a lion, because the first person has a narrower face.


----------



## Kroker (Sep 30, 2022)

@jahsuuu read the definitions


----------



## jahsuuu (Sep 30, 2022)

Kroker said:


> @jahsuuu read the definitions


Is canthoplasty permanent though? I think they reshape your eyelid using threads which come apart after a while, or that might just be Canthopexy


----------



## Kroker (Sep 30, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Is canthoplasty permanent though? I think they reshape your eyelid using threads which come apart after a while, or that might just be Canthopexy


Not capable of answering this question due to lack of knowledge. :/ 

I'm new to hardmaxxes


----------

